# GHRP-2 Hand numbness



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

Have had anyone experience hand numbness during a GHRP-2, CJC Cycle? I've read that Peptides increase the own GH Level up to 4-5IU per day in relation to exogenous HGH. So I wonder why I feel hand numbness? Or can Peptides increase the GH Level even up to 5-10IU?

currently cycling with

4x 100mg ed GHRP2

4x 100mg ed CJC1295 DAC w/o

3x 20mg ed IGF-1 DES

second week


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Dont understand the rest of what you said but my hands tingle..or they used too, not so much nowadays.


----------



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

Juic3Up said:


> Dont understand the rest of what you said but my hands tingle..or they used too, not so much nowadays.


what dose are you taking?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Between 100-200mcg. I measure 200mcg in the syringe and there is always a little bit left in the head of the syringe, so I think I might as well overdose than underdose it. For example if I put saturation dose in of 100mcg, if a little bits left in the syringe I'll only get like 80mcg or something I bet.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

numbness in the extremities from both GH and peptides is down to water retention compressing the nerves in the wrists and ankles, GHRP/GHRH peptides release a natural pulse of GH so the numbness will occur as it would with synthetic.

for saturation dose of both combined using clinical grade peptides you release approx 1.13iu of GH you are doing this 4 x day so you release approx 4.5iu of YOUR OWN GH (which is important and often overlooked) so the numbness is not unheard of.

although you are wasting your money with the IGF as synthetic creates no new muscle cells......


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah I've had numbness at night in bed and to a greater extent an actual sharp pain in my thumb from GHRP which I assume was some sort of offshoot of CTS. Lessened the dose for a few days and went, ramped back up and it had gone.


----------



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> for saturation dose of both combined using clinical grade peptides you release approx 1.13iu of GH you are doing this 4 x day so you release approx 4.5iu of YOUR OWN GH (which is important and often overlooked) so the numbness is not unheard of.
> 
> although you are wasting your money with the IGF as synthetic creates no new muscle cells......


1. I wonder if you would double or even triple the dosage, would it give it twice as much release - instead of 4.5IU it would release 9IU? I know it does not increase the release linear.

2. I have heard IGF does facilitate bone growth isn't that true?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

JasonSteward said:


> 1. I wonder if you would double or even triple the dosage, would it give it twice as much release - instead of 4.5IU it would release 9IU? I know it does not increase the release linear.
> 
> 2. I have heard IGF does facilitate bone growth isn't that true?


1. No.

2. Dont know


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

JasonSteward said:


> 1. I wonder if you would double or even triple the dosage, would it give it twice as much release - instead of 4.5IU it would release 9IU? I know it does not increase the release linear.


no it doesn't mate, it is called "Saturation" dose because that is the amount where anything above and you get diminishing returns, 200mcg (2 x saturation dose) only gives an added 27% more GH.

Above that dose the return is smaller and above 4 x saturation dose gives no extra benefit.....BUT what needs to be remembered is saturation dose is 1mcg per KG so if you are 100kg then 100mcg is saturation but if you are lighter then you are all ready taking above saturation dose.



JasonSteward said:


> 2. I have heard IGF does facilitate bone growth isn't that true?


this might be true for natural IGF-1 but not synthetic which is what you are using


----------



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> no it doesn't mate, it is called "Saturation" dose because that is the amount where anything above and you get diminishing returns, 200mcg (2 x saturation dose) only gives an added 27% more GH.
> 
> Above that dose the return is smaller and above 4 x saturation dose gives no extra benefit.....BUT what needs to be remembered is saturation dose is 1mcg per KG so if you are 100kg then 100mcg is saturation but if you are lighter then you are all ready taking above saturation dose.


What about if i administer ghrp 100mcg and cjc 100mcg 5 or even 6 times a day. Would it equal 6,78IU?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

JasonSteward said:


> What about if i administer ghrp 100mcg and cjc 100mcg 5 or even 6 times a day. Would it equal 6,78IU?


The 1.13iu figure is an approximate amount as no one is the same and in the study (can be found on Dats forum) clinical grade peptides are used........

Leaving 3hrs between each shot doing it 6 x day might not be practical, mate if you want a high amount of GH then use synthetic GH


----------



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

Im greatful for your respond! Now I understand.


----------

